# Vaso-Vagal Response from intestines - weird symptoms from stool moving thru GI tract



## kekemonster101

For a long time now ive been having what I think is due to the vegas nerve, which apparently runs along a large portion of the body. Its called a vaso-vagal response.

I get these weird symptoms when stool or gas passes over certain areas of my digestive tract. Lately the symptoms have been getting worse and more pronounced. It used to just be fever - when something would pass over that area, I would build a fever, and then once I pooped everything out, it would go away. But now, im experiencing much more severe symptoms including neurological ones. Sometimes people faint after having a bowel movement which is similar, but I think what I experience is sort of "on the edge" where I dont faint but I have symptoms before I eventually pass it.

My newest symptoms include: concentration interruptions, feeling like lights are annoying, and a general brain fog. I can actually tell when things move over the irritated area because it will get harder to concentrate on things like if im reading a book. Lately I've also been getting vertigo and dizziness as well as terrible pulsing pain in my back, that I think is being referred from my intestines.

Does anyone else experience anything like this? Any weird symptoms from things moving through your GI tract? I have a wide range of symptoms that ive had for years, and now its really interfering with my daily life. Other symptoms include: changes in heart rate, and even my energy level. Once I pass a lot of stool, I am able to sleep. But before then, I will almost feel an anxiety and I will feel more awake. It gets especially worse if I eat something bad that is hard to digest.


----------



## raindrop

Anything neurological ought to be reported to your GI doc.  Could it be the Tysabri?

Do you see a neurologist?  He or she might know the answer to the question you've posed. It's an interesting insight.  I'm sorry you're experiencing it.  I hope it's not from the meds.  Please let us know what your doctor says about this.  I think you should be seen soon, especially with these symptoms.


----------



## lookame

I run low grade fevers while things are running through my digestive track then after it's been passed the fever goes away I'll also feel really tired and sick.


----------



## leithcote

Kekemonster101,

I get something similar - but only when actually in a flare-up.  I get loss of ability to concentrate,  dizziness, and the feeling of being quite unsteady on my legs. What seems to go hand in hand with this is a drop in my blood pressure - which goes a long way to explain most of my symptoms.  I did ask my Consultant about this, and did get a sort of vague hand-waving response about a possible vasovagal-like response to the pain stimulus of a flare-up.  I'd definitely mention your symptoms to your GI / Doc the next time you see them, as there is always the possibility of some other underlying cause.


----------



## tiloah

Woah! I wonder if something similar has been causing my dizziness/presumably low BP. I have been experiencing dizziness/faintness (without syncope) since a month out from surgery.


----------



## Hope

Have you had your B-12 levels checked? It could be low levels of vitamin b-12 giving you some of those side effects.  Maybe get a blood test to measure your levels.


----------



## mungo

*to kekemonster*

I, too, have a strange reaction to what I believe is peristaltic movement...it usually signals that I have a bowel movement coming.  Initially, I notice a strange, very small sensation in my gut, accompanied by weird mental feelings...and I begin to feel a little woozy.  I used to get anxious about this...thought it was an anxiety attack but, now, I know it is something different.  I eventually go to the bathroom but after I feel sort of dizzy and weak...sometimes, hungry...I need to lie down...I may have several bm/s but I need to lie down after each...I feel very week and eventually, completely exhausted...once, I decided not to give in to lying down because it takes up so much of my time.  I drove to the post office about 8 miles away...in a weak state...when I got there and was walking to the counter, I began to feel my legs weaken and my heart pound like it has never done before.  I quickly got back into my car and drove home...probably not so smart but...I rested for a half hour then...gone...all symptoms gone...I went for a bike ride and swim.  When the episode is over it is clearly over and I am back to normal...I call them my spells...I wish I knew how to control them or avoid them...they seem to get worse...they used to happen only in the morning into the early afternoon but lately I experienced one in the afternoon...I worry about what I would do on a plane or train...it is scary and disorienting...I, too, would love help with this...I do not have crohn's...but have recently had diverticulitis...this started years before the d, though.  So, you are not alone but, sadly, I have no cure.  My gastroenterologist agreed with my diagnosis of vaso vagal reaction...says it is very common...he did not seem worried but he is not the one having this!!! would love feed back...thanks...


----------



## kekemonster101

lookame said:


> I run low grade fevers while things are running through my digestive track then after it's been passed the fever goes away I'll also feel really tired and sick.


Yes! This happens to me all the time and was actually my first symptom. I must have gone to the hospital a dozen times for test after test to figure out why I was having fevers. They always thought it was some sort of infection or something. I've noticed that once the stool passes, the fever immediately starts to go away. If I eat something harder to digest = more symptoms, higher fever. I've told my doctors about these symptoms but they shrug it off and dont seem to either believe me, or they simply dont know. 



			
				leithcote said:
			
		

> I get something similar - but only when actually in a flare-up. I get loss of ability to concentrate, dizziness, and the feeling of being quite unsteady on my legs.


Yes, I get this exact feeling as well, especially the loss of concentration. I call it a "brain fog". It happens to me every day when I read a book - it will actually get alternatively harder and easier to concentrate and absorb the words on the page - corresponding with the feelings and sounds I hear in my gut! Not because of a pain, but its actually some sort of physical response to the stool moving through my GI tract. I dont have pain while this is happening - I rarely ever do or only a little discomfort, but it seems like it happens at moments where I should have pain. 

One of the symptoms I've noticed while the stool reaches this "problem" area of my intestines is anxiety and irritibility. I feel like everything annoys me and I get anxious and upset over small things. I didnt realize that it was actually due to this same response. When the stool passes, I dont feel anxious anymore. It happens at the same time every day, because I eat almost the same time every day, and thus, the stool passes at near the same time.

What i've been able to figure out is that the harder the food is to digest, the worse the symptoms will be when it reaches that area. Its extremely hard to make the connection because the 'bad' area can be low in your intestines, so it can be something you ate the day before. For me, i've pinpointed it to around 14-15 hours. Thats how long it takes for something to travel to the problem area. So, if i have a particularly bad day with lots of these weird symptoms, I look at the time and subtract 14 hours. Did I eat then? What was it? Without fail, every time, I will have eaten something that didnt agree with me. 

I've learned to live with this, but its really quite annoying and has gotten worse with time as my crohns has also gotten worse. I hope if my crohns gets better, this will too. I deal with several of these "attacks" per day, because I get one every single time any food passes through that area. That means every single meal I eat will, eventually, lead to an "attack". However, If I eat my "good" foods, the attack may be only a mild brain fog and the whole thing may only last over the course of an hour or so. Ive always wanted to be able to isolate the exact area and just cut it out. Unfortunately it feels like the area responsible is the exact area where I was reconnected when I had my surgery - not surprising and common in crohns disease. It all makes sense.

Also, if you google vaso vagal response, you will find lots of people with similar episodes, where when they pass stool, everything starts to feel better, but beforehand, you get the weird symptoms, including dizziness, fast heartbeat, brain fog, etc....

Unfortunately for me, the trigger foods that cause these attacks have been getting larger and larger. I cant digest most foods anymore..even a simple broth with rice noodles will give me symptoms now.


----------



## Grant

When i have a BM & my fissure's bleed I get a tingling sensation down my right leg. Totally weird & I feel the need to sit down.
Bizarre.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## mungo

*vaso vagal reaction*

Well, it seems many of us are experiencing similar 'spells'.  That makes me feel a bit better but I would feel much better if we could prevent these spells, entirely!! It helped to hear from my doctor that it wasn't a worry but I don't think he quite gets it...unless you have one of these episodes you don't know how debilitating it can be.  For me, when one has come on at work, it is scary...I am so afraid of passing out or something.  So, let's embark on a 'cure' for this...I will pay attention to the food I eat...though, the doctor says I must eat more fiber, drink a ton of water, etc...I eat a pretty healthy diet...do I need to blend all my food?!?! Are there physicians on this site who could help us...with research, their own knowledge, etc, or nurses or other medical sorts?


----------



## vickyhunter

I'm not experiencing anything as bad as what has been described here, but I do get weird feelings in my legs when I'm having cramps and bowel movements. Often when I'm on the toilet my feet go purple (?!?!)

xxxx


----------



## ekay03

I get very nausea and then I sneeze and the nausea goes away. I google those symptoms and they said it was the vagus nerve. Weird stuff!!


----------



## mungo

The thing that amazes me here is that we all have these weird symptoms, some of which are debilitating for a short time, and it does not seem as if the medical people involved with us do much for it...maybe there is nothing but...I don't want to give up, yet!! Any suggestions?


----------



## bamboling

Oh my! Weird that yall have this too! These last few days, like maybe even a week, I have been having this. I even passed out Tuesday morning after my first BM on my own in several weeks! 
I have migraines with aura. And I kept thinking I had a migraine coming on when I would feel this fogginess and dizziness, but it wouldn't go away and the headache never appeared.  I liken the feeling to like taking two codones. I felt dizzy, foggy, couldn't focus, etc.  
I have an appt with my Gastro on Tuesday morning and when this all started I wrote it down to talk to him about.  In fact, I put down, migraine like aura without the migraine.


----------



## kekemonster101

Yes, I will often get an "aura". I have described it that way and often I will actually get a headache, but most of the time just the aura feeling. Its almost like somebody has shut your brain to half capacity. Sometimes when it happens I will just unfocus my eyes and stare for a little while, obviously not brain dead, just kinda tired and unfocused. Then all of a sudden ill snap back into focus. 

When I really eat something bad, I will get a bad throbbing headache. Usually, after a bowel movement and everything clears out, I will start to feel better, or even feel better almost immediately. I feel like I wish I could have an open door to my intestines so I could just pull out the offending food. I love food so much but I cant eat anything much other then rice and broth now which sucks and still gives me symptoms anyways 

I think the cure for this is the same as the treatment for crohns/colitis. As the crohns gets worse, I think the intestine just gets more sensitive to this sort of thing, and i think the permeability and lining of the gut can be compromised and further involve the nerves down there. When my crohns was under control I never really had these symptoms, or they were so mild as to be almost unnoticeable. Its only until they've worsened that I realized I had these symptoms all along for years, just more mild.


----------



## mungo

Kekemonster...how do you control your crohn's...i have diverticulitis but i agree with you...i think my gut has become more sensitive with the 'itis' and just having stuff pass through is a major event for my body...as i said before, i am eating a fairly healthy diet...dr says lots of good fiber and water...i exercise every day...i meditate...not enough maybe...i am reading a book that a lot of people, here, may be interested in...i do work in mind-body area which has helped me a lot but not enough, yet...but, the book, 'hypnotize yourself out of pain, now' by a guy named elmer has potential to take all my skills and hone them to really help with this and other things...maybe it can help you, too...but, i would like to know what all of you do to control your crohn's...maybe that can help me, too...diet, etc...thanks for everyone's responses...I really appreciate them...


----------



## kekemonster101

Usually a high fiber diet is generally avoided with things like crohns disease. I always eat things with very low fiber. Unfortunately, I cant control my crohns - its way out of control. I've been on every medication there is, and I just stopped tysabri because it wasnt working. Im sort of at a dead end, I guess. My diet consists of broth with rice noodles and sliced turkey breast, and the rest is just tube feedings through my peg tube. Im not a big believer in hypotherapy.. though  I think just meditating can have relaxing effects, I dont think it actually has physical healing powers. But what do I know, I lay in bed eating broth.


----------



## tiloah

Just a note - there is a thing called a "silent" migraine. Basically you are having a migraine and many of the symptoms associated with migraine (such as aura), but not the pain.

http://www.relieve-migraine-headache.com/silent-migraine.html

I wish my migraines were silent!


----------



## bamboling

I have an aunt who has Silent Migraines. I have never had one before. I guess it could be what I am having, but in the 7 years I have been on and off different meds, I hadn't had one. Now that I am having stomacj problems, it is daily. It is def something I am talking about Tues on my appt.


----------



## kekemonster101

Thanks for the silent migraine link. That was interesting reading about auras - its definitely what ive got. Im sort of having in an between silent and regular migraine right now. Ill get some pulses of pain, but the aura is very strong. The pulses in my head are corresponding with the rumbling feeling in my stomach. Im having a lot of gas right now so I know its that.

My question is - why is my stomach causing me to have these auras and silent (sometimes not silent!) migraines, and what medicines can help? I read that some of the same treatment can apply, but its a bit different for crohns since we arent supposed to take things like ibuprofen and other painkillers that irritate the GI tract.

Another note to add is that while this aura is going on, if I were to eat a meal, my lower back and hips would get an extremely intense throbbing pain that wont go away until the gas/stool passes. I think it might be referred pain from my stomach. But i've learned not to eat dinner while I have an aura, otherwise im in for some intense pain. Its pretty debilitating since I often need to wait hours before I can eat. It really sucks. No more miso soup for me. Soy = GAS = vegas nerve weirdness? = aura/PAIN

Its really nice to be able to put a NAME to the symptoms that you are having. It was driving me crazy for the longest time when I try to explain to my doctor these weird symptoms that seemingly have absolutely nothing to do with my GI tract. Now that im able to explain things and possibily come up with a real medical reason for symptoms, I think they are more willing to listen. 

The most insane symptom I have, which I think you would get a kick out of, (I do) is that similarly with the headache pain corresponding with movement in my bowel, my BIG TOE hurts. I recently injured it and its very sensitive to touch. I think the muscles in that toe are sensitive to any movement or change. Thus, when my blood pressure, heart rate, etc changes due to the vasovagal response, it creates a change in pressure in the muscles and little blood vessels surrounding my injured toe, and it causes pain. I can actually predict several seconds ahead with my big toe pain when I will hear my stomach growl. When I feel the sensation in my toe, without fail, seconds later, i'll feel and hear my stomach moving stool along the problem areas. 

Hell, if I were a doctor, I dont think I would believe me either. Id send myself to the looney ward. You are probably skeptical of me as well. I would be. But its true. :ybatty:


----------



## vmm

I have an Autonomic dysfunction called POTS and orthostatic intolerance , lately with worsening of this syndrome I get same issued, vagal responses. at times can't tell if chicken.or egg comes first. Pots episodes brings on urge to defecate, almost faint, sometimes urge for bm brings on pots episodes. Vagus stim fun stuff. scary seriously. Sometimes fear to have bm, cough, sneeze, blow nose etc.


----------



## mish2575

I thought EVERYONE with Crohn's got this!  I didnt realize it was such a small percentage (0.01% according to an ehealth.com study).   

Reading your comments makes me realize how lucky i've been.  I've only gotten this during the overnight hours.   And it only occurs while on the toilet with severe flaring diarrhea.  It will get so that I will wipe with a wet wipe (becuase i can only wipe once so i dont pass out on the toilet) and i immediately run to the couch -- which is about 8 steps from my bathroom.  There i lay down as flat as i can.   Then as soon as it passes enough so i dont feel i will pass out i have to go back to the toilet.  It is usually a cycle of about 3-6 times before I finally just fall asleep on the couch for a 1/2 hour and make my way back up to bed.   ONE time I actually couldnt make it to the couch and laid on the cold bathroom floor.   GROSS!!! - but at the time i didnt care one bit.


(sorry for all the lazy typing, i'm so used to auto correct on my phone)


----------



## mungo

Hi VMM...I have not been here in a while...recently, I saw a neurologist and told him I thought I was having a vaso-vagal problem or a seizure that started in my belly...well, he sent me to an epilepsy specialist who says that 'my diagnosis' of a possible seizure issue is what seems to be happening...my eeg was abnormal but not definitive.  As well, I have not had a 'spell' since last fall...the one thing that is different is that I am taking less spironolactone (diuretic for hi bp)...I need to have a two-day eeg...so...I don't know what is really going on but I agree with the dr that my symptoms seem to fit a seizure...I get a funny feeling in my belly and a corresponding dark, crazy feeling in my head (the seizure) then, I feel 'woozy', nauseous, weak and shaky, hungry, have to have a bowel movement...then, I am absolutely depleted...and sometimes, can cry...I can only go to bed...I tried, once, to push through this but ended up with my heart pounding and my legs weak--I had to rush to a bed...after an hour to a whole day, I am back to normal...but, I have no way to prepare for this and I must lie down as part of the sequence...the doctor says that the bowel symptoms are as a result of the seizure (the dark and crazy in my head)...however, I do not have a firm diagnosis...another thing that fits is that for a good part of my life I have had moments when I smell a burning smell that noone else smells...evidently, that is a seizure.  I'm ready to call the fire department while those around me think I'm nuts!!! All this does make me feel that way!!  I don't know if anyone here can relate...please let me know...I suppose it could still be some sort of vaso-vagal issue...thanks...


----------



## vmm

Yes seizures can have effects on/with vagal... I asked my md regarding intense heat, n other issues above, they practically laughed when I asked if could b seizure. But I get overstimulated visually, like in stores with bright esp florescent lights, but so rarely I have this feeling with intense heat, I figure it'd b almost impossible for eeg to see active issue. I was tested tho for pheochromocytoma twice and carcinoid syndrome once. Both have these symptoms, somewhat, esp with flushing. Mine were negative. U can miss carcinoid, I believe very easily tho, as some are actively producing- some at certain times, very slow growing tho. I'm just sick of not feeling anywhere normal and functional. Hits me quick, sometimes no warning, heart rate is unbearable, off balance, brain fog, urge for bm, nausea, panicky at times-- lol, don't know many people who wouldn't be! Then chair to bed ridden with heart rate, no issues, lists so long u couldn't imagine, ill for weeks to months, n after an intense episode, they come very frequently, multiple times per day, only slowing n spreading out over time. Funny how Autonomic dysfunction can do so much. Life Altering forever. Makes me appreciate when I can just bathe on my own. Oooh the little things we take for granted. Sick of being scared more than anything else. I mean, if I'm gonna go, can't I just not be scared. doesn't seem like too much to ask. (Ok, so I might not be 'going' but certainly feels like it at times). I'll Say prayers. I can't see what I typed, lol, hopefully not too many typos , understandable


----------



## mungo

Oh, VMM, I really know what you are feeling.  Only recently have I felt I may be moving away from all this.  I have had these spells for at least 7-10yrs...undiagnosed!  I wonder if you might try an epilepsy doctor because they see things differently.  My doctor didn't write me off because of the mental symptoms because these symptoms accompany a seizure...my pcp wrote me off...and others have as well.  I really lost confidence that I would be able to travel or go anywhere...I didn't know when a spell would happen and most days I felt like i could have one but didn't but I felt sickish...who knows if the diuretic affected me.  It really has helped me to have a dr who takes me seriously and sees just how disabling this is.  I heard an epilepsy dr testify in court--she said that people with neurological issues have a hard time putting their distress into words...there just aren't the words to describe all this...and my dr nodded in agreement when I told him the pcp reacted more to my saying that I felt some anxiety during some of this...do try an epilepsy dr and see where this may take you...sometimes fluorescent lights can cause a seizure because they 'move' quickly and almost imperceptibly.  EEG's often do not show anything and it can take a while to get a diagnosis but don't give up...my spells hit me quickly, too...no warning...do you get exhausted...so depleted that you might cry?  I know how you feel about doing things alone...I would get scared to take a shower...the hot water could make me feel weird...the longer I go without a spell the better I feel...still nervous about it coming back...you might, too, look at the meds you are taking see if some of them have dizziness as a side effect...all mine do...ugh...I pray to St. Anthony to help me and the docs find a way out of this...he helps find things..don't have faith in much else...ha!! I will pray for you...


----------



## mish2575

mish2575 said:


> I thought EVERYONE with Crohn's got this!  I didnt realize it was such a small percentage (0.01% according to an ehealth.com study).
> 
> Reading your comments makes me realize how lucky i've been.  I've only gotten this during the overnight hours.   And it only occurs while on the toilet with severe flaring diarrhea.  It will get so that I will wipe with a wet wipe (becuase i can only wipe once so i dont pass out on the toilet) and i immediately run to the couch -- which is about 8 steps from my bathroom.  There i lay down as flat as i can.   Then as soon as it passes enough so i dont feel i will pass out i have to go back to the toilet.  It is usually a cycle of about 3-6 times before I finally just fall asleep on the couch for a 1/2 hour and make my way back up to bed.   ONE time I actually couldnt make it to the couch and laid on the cold bathroom floor.   GROSS!!! - but at the time i didnt care one bit.
> 
> 
> (sorry for all the lazy typing, i'm so used to auto correct on my phone)


. . . . aaaannnndddddd . . . I jinxed myself.  :yfaint:  I got this yesterday in the public restroom at work.  Luckily no one came in while I was going the bathroom.   It was all I could do to not only not lie on the cold bathroom floor but to also keep my shoes on.  I had slip on shoes and I kept taking them out of my shoes to put on the cold tile floor but would get my wits just as I was about to do it.   You really are not in the right frame of mind when this happens. . . All I wanted to do was to lie down on that floor and stretch out my belly.   I just breathed through it and prayed and prayed.  It stopped and I was able to return to my desk.


----------



## juangrov

Hello fellow members. I need help to understand this. I am new to this forum and looking for someone to relate with my issue.

I want to share my story and experience with this diagnoses of mild Crohn's.
It all started around May 2014 and I have been battling this since then. It started out with a family trip to the mall with my wife and kids. I noticed that my abdominal area was in pain and I was experiencing Nassau and a little dizzy. When we got to the mall I started to feel it even more and it made me really sick. I started with fast palpitations, sweating, numbness on my arms and felling immediate dom. I thought I was going to die. Luckily I was near a hospital and we rushed over to it. I was seen and after the check my ct scans of brain and EKG they said it was not a stroke or a heart attack. They checked to see if it was an aneurysm and the ruled that out as well any blood clots in my lungs. The ER dr did not do a ct scan of my abdomen and ruled it as a exits and panic attacks. I know myself and told that I have never suffered from that and that I disagreed with him. I was kept over night to be only screened a little more and then the a dr came in a cardiologist and said it was vasovagal syncope. 
I went to my cardiologist and he said that he did not agree with that and that there was something else with me. He cleared me of having any heart conditions and told me to go to a gastroenterologist and a neurologist. I went to a gi and he said it could be ibs and he treated me with welcol. That did not seem to help me at all and I was still having the same symptoms as before. My neurologist and cardiologist said it is my intestines or stomache and that we needed to get to the bottom of the matter. My cardiologist ordered a ct scan of my abdominal area and it came back clear. However, the same symptoms are still there. They both refered me back to my gi. 
I went ahead and did a endoscope and colonoscopy and the results came back as mild Crohn's. The gi dr started me with pentesa 500mg 6 pills a day and after almost two days I started to get severe headaches. So they canceled the drug and gave me bebudesomide ex 3mg 3 times a day. I have been tAken it for 2 days but I still have the headaches, dizziness a, faint and nausea. 
I feel that my abdominal area is still weak and not sure if the medicine is working.
I just want to see if anyone out there has experienced what I have.

1.naseau
2.dizzy
3.faint or fainting
4. Tingling and numbness on arms and legs as well as your face
5.fatigue 
6.frequent thirst 
7.dry mouth
8.hungry but hurts to eat
9. Anxiety or panic
10.fast palpitations

Mainly those are the symptoms. Please anyone help me I am tired and exhausted from dealing with this since may. It's been around 3 months and nothing has given.


----------



## Sooty

I have noticed episodes of feeling unwell shaky internally and embarrassingly wanting to cry. These only happen during flare ups for me. The only thing to do is lie down and sleep and often I feel better but it recurs if I don't properly rest whilst the flare settles. The last time I noted pulse of 40-50 ongoing with the symptoms. When I  got better my pulse average  up to 60-70. I now think it may be a vasovagal effect, especially realising from this thread how common the symptoms are. Have any of you noted your usual heart rate goes down during these episodes?
The bad news is vasovagal not easily treatable but the good is that there is evidence vasovagal effects are beneficial in treating inflammation of the bowel.so maybe use as a marker to rest and let our bodies do the healing


----------



## mish2575

I never actually checked my pulse during this time.   I can usually just breathe and concentrate my way back to levelheadedness.   Thankfully.   

I only fainted once about 15 years ago.  It was the only time i've ever fainted.   It was actually due to my sister describing what my bumhole looked like when i first had crohns but didnt know it yet.   

She ended up calling an ambulance then calling my brand spanking new boyfriend (now husband) who showed up in the hospital.  :blush:


----------



## woodstock69

juangrov said:


> Hello fellow members. I need help to understand this. I am new to this forum and looking for someone to relate with my issue.
> 
> I want to share my story and experience with this diagnoses of mild Crohn's.
> It all started around May 2014 and I have been battling this since then. It started out with a family trip to the mall with my wife and kids. I noticed that my abdominal area was in pain and I was experiencing Nassau and a little dizzy. When we got to the mall I started to feel it even more and it made me really sick. I started with fast palpitations, sweating, numbness on my arms and felling immediate dom. I thought I was going to die. Luckily I was near a hospital and we rushed over to it. I was seen and after the check my ct scans of brain and EKG they said it was not a stroke or a heart attack. They checked to see if it was an aneurysm and the ruled that out as well any blood clots in my lungs. The ER dr did not do a ct scan of my abdomen and ruled it as a exits and panic attacks. I know myself and told that I have never suffered from that and that I disagreed with him. I was kept over night to be only screened a little more and then the a dr came in a cardiologist and said it was vasovagal syncope.
> I went to my cardiologist and he said that he did not agree with that and that there was something else with me. He cleared me of having any heart conditions and told me to go to a gastroenterologist and a neurologist. I went to a gi and he said it could be ibs and he treated me with welcol. That did not seem to help me at all and I was still having the same symptoms as before. My neurologist and cardiologist said it is my intestines or stomache and that we needed to get to the bottom of the matter. My cardiologist ordered a ct scan of my abdominal area and it came back clear. However, the same symptoms are still there. They both refered me back to my gi.
> I went ahead and did a endoscope and colonoscopy and the results came back as mild Crohn's. The gi dr started me with pentesa 500mg 6 pills a day and after almost two days I started to get severe headaches. So they canceled the drug and gave me bebudesomide ex 3mg 3 times a day. I have been tAken it for 2 days but I still have the headaches, dizziness a, faint and nausea.
> I feel that my abdominal area is still weak and not sure if the medicine is working.
> I just want to see if anyone out there has experienced what I have.
> 
> 1.naseau
> 2.dizzy
> 3.faint or fainting
> 4. Tingling and numbness on arms and legs as well as your face
> 5.fatigue
> 6.frequent thirst
> 7.dry mouth
> 8.hungry but hurts to eat
> 9. Anxiety or panic
> 10.fast palpitations
> 
> Mainly those are the symptoms. Please anyone help me I am tired and exhausted from dealing with this since may. It's been around 3 months and nothing has given.


You just told my story!!!! Have you found any relief?


----------



## woodstock69

I just want to see if anyone out there has experienced what I have.

1.naseau
2.dizzy
3.faint or fainting
4. Tingling and numbness on arms and legs as well as your face
5.fatigue 
6.frequent thirst 
7.dry mouth
8.hungry but hurts to eat
9. Anxiety or panic
10.fast palpitations

YES!!!!   Have you found any relief??


----------



## MM@C

I do not have Crohn's disease; I found this site by googling symptoms.  But I identify completely with the vasovagal experiences that coincide with cycles in the GI tract.  I'm particularly interested in the emotional/neurological responses--especially brain fog, confusion, and other cognitive symptoms; anxiety, and most especially 'wanting to cry' as posted in late 2015.  All of which basically rise and set with bowel movements!  I'm eager to know more about this as I thought this particular collection of symptoms was surely not replicated anywhere else and have been wondering how I would explain this to any physician!!  Is there any more information about this out there?


----------



## Kelleyjo1

woodstock69 said:


> I just want to see if anyone out there has experienced what I have.
> 
> 1.naseau
> 2.dizzy
> 3.faint or fainting
> 4. Tingling and numbness on arms and legs as well as your face
> 5.fatigue
> 6.frequent thirst
> 7.dry mouth
> 8.hungry but hurts to eat
> 9. Anxiety or panic
> 10.fast palpitations
> 
> YES!!!!   Have you found any relief??


I have most of these symptoms too. Have you received any diagnosis or explanation?


----------



## Ladecana

Hello, I was searching the Internet for vago vasal and  Crohn's and came upon your story. Mine is similar and scary. I have had progressively more episodes of vomiting with diarrheah and fainting. It was going on for years on and off- until recently, more often, like 2 months apart. I got really frightened this time because I felt like I was dying. After I vomited and pooped all over myself, I felt much better --- but, I repeated  it. I am going for a colon series to see if I have a blockage that triggers passing out. I have Crohn's. Niw, obviously I also have vaso vagal response. Yikes !


----------



## Crissymarie90

kekemonster101 said:


> For a long time now ive been having what I think is due to the vegas nerve, which apparently runs along a large portion of the body. Its called a vaso-vagal response.
> 
> I get these weird symptoms when stool or gas passes over certain areas of my digestive tract. Lately the symptoms have been getting worse and more pronounced. It used to just be fever - when something would pass over that area, I would build a fever, and then once I pooped everything out, it would go away. But now, im experiencing much more severe symptoms including neurological ones. Sometimes people faint after having a bowel movement which is similar, but I think what I experience is sort of "on the edge" where I dont faint but I have symptoms before I eventually pass it.
> 
> My newest symptoms include: concentration interruptions, feeling like lights are annoying, and a general brain fog. I can actually tell when things move over the irritated area because it will get harder to concentrate on things like if im reading a book. Lately I've also been getting vertigo and dizziness as well as terrible pulsing pain in my back, that I think is being referred from my intestines.
> 
> Does anyone else experience anything like this? Any weird symptoms from things moving through your GI tract? I have a wide range of symptoms that ive had for years, and now its really interfering with my daily life. Other symptoms include: changes in heart rate, and even my energy level. Once I pass a lot of stool, I am able to sleep. But before then, I will almost feel an anxiety and I will feel more awake. It gets especially worse if I eat something bad that is hard to digest.


Hi, I too have been experiencing strange symptoms when my stool or gas moves around. It's usually around the time I am about to have a bowel movement and for an hour or so after the bowel movement. I am tired everyday, pretty much lethargic. I have excessive thirst, dizziness, lightheaded, feeling faint, hot, sweating, and loss of concentration like you said. I also have a terrible pain/pressure in my abdomen and back. Its the area where my ribs end. I have recently had bloodwork done to checknfor low b12, it was at the low end of normal. I have been taking a supplement everyday now for about 2 weeks. Mine is getting worse by me being so tired everyday. I wake up, eat, and want to lay back down. Its hard to get things done like this. I literally felt like I am dying some days. Some days I feel ok and some days I'll feel horrible like this and after a bowel movement, I will feel better. I was grocery shopping one day and I felt fine all day and this "episode" came out of no where. I was taking Flagyl and Cipro at the time and my doctor told me to stop taking it. I was having the usual diarrhoea from it as well. I wasn't sure if maybe it was dehydration. But now that I've been off the medicine, I still feel this way. I am not currently taking anything for Crohn's due to going without insurance for several months, but I am scheduled to start taking Stelara on Monday. I am not sure what this is, but I wanted to see if anyone else has this sort of thing?


----------



## dsmith

Chrissy Marie,

I am 51 going through peri and had these same exact problems. I never had any bowel problems until they began instantly over a year ago. I even passed out once before a bowel movement and cracked my mouth open. 

What I did to help alleviate the symptoms of anxiety surges before passing gas or having a bowel movement, getting extremely warm and having heart palpitations, dizzy and brain fog before as well is this. 

I take a half to one caltrate per day to slow my bowels down. I am on a special Cleveland Clinic diet that is very similar to Paleo except I eat oatmeal, rice quinoa and potatoes. No Gluten or Dairy, spicy food or alcohol. I also stay away from trigger foods or supplements like magnesium, cabbage, walnuts, fish oil, fried foods. I practice yoga, meditation, mindfulness and my symptoms are 95% better but i will still have an attack if I eat wrong.

I have several autoimmune disorders and believe my immune system is doing this. I have hashimotos, raynauds and allergies. The weirdest thing is I am always busy when an attack occurs or sleeping and when it hits I can feel something is not right. Almost like I am super sensitive to hormonal changes. 

I don't believe it is true anxiety because I am on effexor RX and it does not help this issue only my real anxiety.

I hope this helps and makes you realize you are not alone.

Good Luck,

Debbie


----------

